# What size are my nut's! Track nuts that is?



## SS Retro (6 Jan 2013)

I am wanting to order some red anodised track nuts for my SS(yes I know its a bit tarty  ).

Problem is they seem to come in 10mm and 14mm sizes and I am not sure what size mine are? what does the 14mm and 10mm relate to axle size, the length of the nut? They undo with a 15mm spanner and the velosolo track tool and campag peanut butter track wrench are both 15mm so still no clues, the bike is a Dawes Mono any info greatly received.


----------



## Pennine-Paul (6 Jan 2013)

10mm is the axle size,most track nuts are 15mm,
14mm nuts are generally off cheapo wheels like tesco's bikes


----------



## ayceejay (6 Jan 2013)

It is not uncommon for the front nuts to be 14mm and the rear 15mm (don't ask me why) both have 10mm axles (the inner threaded part of the nut).


----------



## Alien8 (6 Jan 2013)

I would expect most SS road-like bikes to nowadays have a 9mm front axle and 10mm rear - with both nut sizes requiring a 15mm spanner. 14mm axles are probably some over-sized bmx like thing.

Can you interchange your front and rear nuts?


----------



## Rob3rt (6 Jan 2013)

Other than taking note of the axle, take note of the widest part of the track nut, I have in the past encountered some with a slightly wider profile that wouldn't seat inside the lawyers lips.


----------



## SS Retro (12 Jan 2013)

10mm all round thanks for all the advice.


----------



## SS Retro (12 Jan 2013)

Just as I typed the above they were posted through the letter box.


----------



## fossyant (12 Jan 2013)

SS Retro said:


> Just as I typed the above they were posted through the letter box.


 
Pictures, where do I buy ?


----------



## dellzeqq (13 Jan 2013)

Rob3rt said:


> Other than taking note of the axle, take note of the widest part of the track nut, I have in the past encountered some with a slightly wider profile that wouldn't seat inside the lawyers lips.


a good point. One should always ensure one's nuts can get between the lawyer's lips..........


----------



## SS Retro (13 Jan 2013)

fossyant said:


> Pictures, where do I buy ?


As requested:

Front.







Rear.






Freshly cleaned after a wet and grimy 20 miles this morning.






Where to buy I got mine from Amazon there savage BMX nuts but you can buy them in a range of colours from e bay, chain reaction, wiggle ect and from brands like Halo with integrated washers. I went for theses as there the cheapest.


----------

